# Best Grooming/Detangling Spray?



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

So my easy-to-groom Hav puppy - Marlowe - starting blowing coat at 9 months and our quick brush daily grooming sessions have turned into combing/dematting marathons. (To those with new havs - don't just brush the puppies, comb them!) 

The mats appeared overnight and it took me a week to work through them all. Finally dematted, I gave him a bath (the IOD #10/51 are amazing!) yesterday. I'd love to keep him in this detangled state with much less daily combing torture and stretch the time to his next bath (or when/if I give in and take him to the groomers).

Do you all have suggestions on a good grooming/detangling spray? I saw in searches a few IOD #63 fans and various CC's sprays, but not much of a consensus. I'd love any suggestions!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I tried a whole lot of different things when Gucci was blowing coat, the most helpful thing seemed to just be to keep her coat as conditioned as possible, I would wet her down and condition her coat every weekend, alternating shampooing every other weekend, I liked the mink oil sprays, they worked well, but she didn't like the smell. I also like the silk spirits from CC.

I just ordered a new product called Kelco Demat spray, I'll let you know how well it works, I have a pretty good background with these products, but I think brushing every day/twice a day if needed and keeping it all conditioned is the best way to get through it ..

Kara


----------



## Blossom (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a Lhasa Apso in full coat, and at the moment I am using the IOD#63 which is really good, tho I have also used the CC Ice on Ice which I like too, as well as the Plush Puppy OMG spray.

I have found you really have to wash every week and condition well, but rinse the conditioner well, as any conditioner residue attracts the dust and dirt to the coat, so when you next brush you break and pull the coat. I was leaving too much conditioner in, thinking it was good and it did feel good for the first day or so, then the dirt started sticking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:frusty:

I spray with the IOD#63, brush with the Mason & Pearson brush, brush with the CC wooden bristle brush, comb with the CC buttercomb, then spray with the IOD#62 Evening Primrose oil, and brush thru. Section by section.............phew, exhausting just typing it  But this regime seems to be working, fingers crossed.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I have tried a lot of products but I think what got me through it was a clean coat and daily brushing and combing and at times a glass of wine.!! Those little fuzzy balls just keep coming during that time. It was hard for me but then it stopped just as quick as it started. Not missing a weekly bath sure helps with blowing coat IMO.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Gosh just reading this made me stop and get the wine bottle. All I can say is it will pass and you can get by with a daily brushing. I rarely comb unless I find a mat that the brush won't release. Now I have jinked myself for sure.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I will have to agree that a clean coat and daily brushing made the blowing coat stage easier to manage. Also agree with what Blossom/Fiona said about rinsing the conditioner out. I left too much in a couple of times and it did attract dirt, made the coat feel 'gummy' and was impossible to get a comb/brush through without breaking hair.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice! I was only bathing him every two weeks, so I'll definitely add another bath in (he does love to get dirty - never met a puddle he didn't want to jump in). And adding a glass a wine to the regimen sounds brilliant - why I didn't think of that earlier, I do not know .


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This made me laugh! The blowing coat stage feels like it will never end, it does. The undercoat was the worse for me the tiny puff balls (like tiny pieces of cotton) would get stuck on the Tzu and Lhasa's eyes because they use eye drops and my DH's contact lenses!!!!! I agree keeping the coat clean and brushing often. You really have to keep up during this time or you lose. No short cuts sorry. It does end.


----------

